# APR vs. Unitronic: Self-Installation Option?



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

My old A3 (8P) had the APR Stage 1 flash, but after it was overwritten by the dealer during the 115K mile service, I did not have time to have it re-flashed at an APR dealer. (Maybe that contributed to the longevity of the motor, turbo, and DSG.) My current A3 (8V) is not flashed; as I have made it to 25K miles without incident, I would consider getting it flashed, if I am allowed the option of doing it myself.

Unitronic has UniConnect+ ...

https://www.unitronic-chipped.com/ecu-tuning/Audi-A3-20L-TSI--2014-2015-uniconnectplus

... but can I just use my VagCom / VCDS cable instead? If not, why not?

My APR dealer flashed my old A3 with a VagCom cable and a laptop. Since I have both, would APR let me do it myself? (I would, of course, still pay for the flash.) 

[email protected], would you please chime in? If APR just would not allow that in order to keep its dealers happy, I fully understand but respectfully disagree.


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

You cannot flash unitronic with the vagcom cable. 

The cable acts as a dongle and has licensing encryption and what not built into it. 

I would stay away from unitronic. They couldn't get my dsg file right (on my Gti) and I had to go with a different tuner that got it working perfectly the first time. 

I plan on going with APR on my s3


----------



## 1998GTIVR6 (Nov 28, 2005)

^^ I am not the expert on this matter but since I have the A3 8V and I also had a APR on a MKVGTI few years back I would put my 2 grain of salt. The current APR software is dealer authorized only. It requires you to go to a process of signing a legal document with the authorize dealer saying that APR is not at fault on warranty issues. You are also required to register on APR and received an e-mail of consent/validation. The authorized dealer downloads the map via internet connection after verifying some sorts of stuff like VIN number, applicable software. In other words, I don't think is available yet though APR

Keep in mind I just did two tunes on two MBQ 8V platforms less than a month ago (A3 and S3). With Unitronic you are in full control once you purchase the package, it comes with everything you need to do your tunes any time you want to. Hopefully APR will soon join this method. Good luck!

You need to consider the practicality and convenience too. If you are hours away from an APR dealer I would consider the Unitronic option. I happily found an APR in my town(15 minutes away)


----------



## 1998GTIVR6 (Nov 28, 2005)

Highoctane wrote:
*
"You cannot flash unitronic with the vagcom cable.

The cable acts as a dongle and has licensing encryption and what not built into it.

I would stay away from unitronic. They couldn't get my dsg file right (on my Gti) and I had to go with a different tuner that got it working perfectly the first time.

I plan on going with APR on my s3 "*
=============================================================================================================

^ I personally wouldn't just ditch Unitronic out. Sometimes there are problems with the firmware or once in a while you get corrupted files, etc. I am sure that Unitronic stands up for their customers, I mean, they are a reputable company. I opted for APR since a friend of mine that goes to a car meet informed me that they were an APR authorized dealer. 
Sorry to hear about you situation.


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

Yeah I had issues with Unitronic's stage 3 DSG file not holding the tq so it was slipping. Swapped over Eurodyne and issues instantly went away.


----------



## 1998GTIVR6 (Nov 28, 2005)

I forgot to add that Eurodyne would be another option as well as JB( burger motorsports)


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2013)

We sell plenty of Unitronic UniConnect+ every month with 0 issues. All our cars run Unitronic software as well and nothing but good things. Just did a turbo swap on our mk7 two days actually actually and flashed stage 2+

Our S3 videos are not out yet but you can see how easy it is to use in our Project MK7 videos. Same process for flashing on the A3/S3's

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL0lFIh_LkOWA7HS1H6G1L2OWtcQigzvoQ


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

A3_yuppie said:


> My old A3 (8P) had the APR Stage 1 flash, but after it was overwritten by the dealer during the 115K mile service, I did not have time to have it re-flashed at an APR dealer. (Maybe that contributed to the longevity of the motor, turbo, and DSG.) My current A3 (8V) is not flashed; as I have made it to 25K miles without incident, I would consider getting it flashed, if I am allowed the option of doing it myself.
> 
> Unitronic has UniConnect+ ...
> 
> ...


No, you can not use VAG-COM to flash your ECU. Our UniConnect+ Software Application requires our UniConnect+ cable to function. Sorry, but I won't get into the reasons pertaining to the "why not" here.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

high_octaneGTI said:


> Yeah I had issues with Unitronic's stage 3 DSG file not holding the tq so it was slipping. Swapped over Eurodyne and issues instantly went away.


Once again, I'm really sorry that we couldn't meet your needs within the timeframe that you had expected for our custom DSG calibration. I'd definitely like the opportunity to work with you on your S3, but respect your decision if you decide otherwise.


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> No, you can not use VAG-COM to flash your ECU. Our UniConnect+ Software Application requires our UniConnect+ cable to function. Sorry, but I won't get into the reasons pertaining to the "why not" here.


If you are concerned about software piracy, can you make a flash file that is keyed to my VIN such that it could only be written onto my ECU?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

A3_yuppie said:


> If you are concerned about software piracy, can you make a flash file that is keyed to my VIN such that it could only be written onto my ECU?


A VAG-COM cable will not support flashing your ECU, I'm sorry. If you're interested in flashing your ECU yourself, UniConnect+ is required.


----------



## BlackNight (Sep 22, 1999)

I went with APR after a long wait on my locked ECU.

I wanted to use Unitronic, but i was ignored. I was given the cold shoulder and never got my questions answered. Guess they didn't want to deal with someone in Alaska. They even would not talk to the local tuning shop up here to become a dealer.

But, there is a local APR dealer here and i was able to get my tune's from them.

Lee


----------

